# NREMT-P Retake Question



## downfallxs (Jan 8, 2012)

any thoughts on difficulty for a second time? 
did you pass/fail?
what helped you the most?

I have been using EMT-National-Training


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.jonpuryear.com/ - His NREMT prep course is helpful.

Other then that I just read over my textbook.


----------



## downfallxs (Jan 8, 2012)

any thoughts on difficulty for a second time?


----------



## fast65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It should be just as difficult as the first time.


----------



## downfallxs (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay thanks. I didn't study at all and had a lot of test anxiety. Thanks for the replys


----------



## jeep (Jun 15, 2013)

*retake*

Was the retake just as hard as the first time around or was it harder?


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 15, 2013)

jeep said:


> Was the retake just as hard as the first time around or was it harder?



The retake is the same type of test with different questions. They don't up the difficulty on the 2nd attempt.


----------



## Ini4ka (Jun 16, 2013)

"""If u drop the baby fake a seizure """ Ho-ho nice joke. I hope that no one will listen your advice Nervegas.... NREMT- P question. U have to read ... Nothing else will help you. This is all I want to say.... Good luck.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 16, 2013)

Ini4ka said:


> """If u drop the baby fake a seizure """ Ho-ho nice joke. I hope that no one will listen your advice Nervegas.... NREMT- P question. U have to read ... Nothing else will help you. This is all I want to say.... Good luck.



Please keep it civil and on topic. If you don't like someone's signature, please PM them about it.


----------

